# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  ASP-DB to make online, interactive calendar

## Rick W

Hi,
   I found an interactive calendar at http://www.pando.com/html/calendar.asp . I found some others that even gave the source code away, but they are VERY dirty and clunky.  I was wondering if this would be possible using asp-db as the code is so darn clean.  Could you let me know if this is possible and email me the answer at: rick@4x4review.com .
Thanks!

----------


## Frank

Rick,

An ASP-DB-PIM is on my mind for a while. I am trying to decide to make it a  tool or a complete app. What kind of features you have in mind ? 

Frank

On 10/16/98 2:32:45 PM, Rick W wrote: 
> Hi,
   I found an interactive calendar at 
> http://www.pando.com/html/calendar.asp . I found some others that even gave 
> the source code away, but they are VERY dirty and clunky.  I was wondering 
> if this would be possible using asp-db as the code is so darn clean.  Could 
> you let me know if this is possible and email me the answer at: 
> rick@4x4review.com .
Thanks!

----------


## Rick W

On 10/16/98 3:39:40 PM, Frank wrote: 
> Rick,

An ASP-DB-PIM is on my mind for a while. I am trying to decide to 
> make it a  tool or a complete app. What kind of features you have in mind ? 
> 

Frank

On 10/16/98 2:32:45 PM, Rick W wrote: 
> Hi,
   I found an 
> interactive calendar at 
> http://www.pando.com/html/calendar.asp . I 
> found some others that even gave 
> the source code away, but they are 
> VERY dirty and clunky.  I was wondering 
> if this would be possible using 
> asp-db as the code is so darn clean.  Could 
> you let me know if this is 
> possible and email me the answer at: 
> rick@4x4review.com .
Thanks!

----------


## RK

Hi,
Check out the calendar at http://www.bostontango.org
I know the person who coded it. If you would like to get in touch with her, post a reply to this mail.

RK 


On 10/16/98 2:32:45 PM, Rick W wrote: 
> Hi,
   I found an interactive calendar at 
> http://www.pando.com/html/calendar.asp . I found some others that even gave 
> the source code away, but they are VERY dirty and clunky.  I was wondering 
> if this would be possible using asp-db as the code is so darn clean.  Could 
> you let me know if this is possible and email me the answer at: 
> rick@4x4review.com .
Thanks!

----------


## Frank

This message is 2010 and the last one is 1998. PLease confirm we are in the same time period at this time and not just an old thread showing up.

Frank

----------

